# New Years Eve Party



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We are having a "fry" party tonight to ring in the new year! BYOB and bring something to fry or sides if ya want to. Starts at 6:30 when the LSU game comes on. We will by frying snapper, wahoo, corn, fries, hush puppys, green beans, and i don't know what else. So come on if ya want to have a good time! Island Cove Marina clubhouse. My # 850-572-6017.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

see ya there capt.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

We have company arriving from out of town today, or I'd be there.
Happy New Year Everybody !


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

the gf and i might drop by in the dinghy


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

See you and the gang there.
Tina is making her potatoe salad.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

See ya there... tina gonna bring something sweet.. (besides me)..


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Good one Rich!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wish we could have made it, the young ones are sick. Happy New Year!


----------

